# Probleme bei Installation von Canon Scanner



## Nicki (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

eine Freundin von mir hat folgendes Problem. Und zwar hat sie einen neuen Scanner - den Canon Scan Lide 50. Voller Begeisterung hat sie das Teil an ihren PC (mit Windows XP) angeschlossen und danach die Software installiert. Ergebnis: Der Scanner funktioniert nicht. In der Anleitung steht, dass auf alle Fälle zuerst die Software installiert werden muss, bevor der Scanner am PC angeschlossen werden darf. Das hat sie aber leider erst danach gelesen.

Sie hat alles wieder deinstalliert und dann zuerst die Software installiert. Aber natürlich funktioniert der Scanner immer noch nicht.
Da ich mich damit auch nicht so genau auskenne, habe ich ihr gesagt, sie soll eine Systemreaktivierung machen. Das Problem war nur, dass diese bei ihr nicht aktiviert war.

Jetzt die Frage an euch: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Scanner doch noch zum Laufen zu bringen, ohne gleich die ganze Festplatte zu formatieren und Windows XP neu zu installieren? Das wäre nämlich noch die einzige Lösung, die mir dazu einfallen würde.

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten!

Vielen Dank & Gruß
Nicki


----------



## dfd1 (19. Januar 2004)

Die gibts... die Treiber müssen einfach "manuel" von der CD geholt werden.

Start -> Systemsteuerung -> System -> Hardware -> Gerätemanager

Dort den Scanner auswählen -> Rechte Maustaste -> Treiber akutalisieren

untere Auswahlbox anwählen -> Weiter -> Als Quelle die CD angeben und auf weitere Anweisungen warten...

Hoffe die Anleitung ist Detailiert genug


----------



## Nicki (19. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dfd1 _
> *Die gibts... die Treiber müssen einfach "manuel" von der CD geholt werden.
> 
> Start -> Systemsteuerung -> System -> Hardware -> Gerätemanager
> ...



Erstmal danke für deine Antwort.

Doch zwischenzeitlich haben wir diese Möglichkeit auch schon ausprobiert und es funktioniert nicht. Es kommt immer die Meldung, dass kein Treiber gefunden werden kann...


----------



## en2k (19. Januar 2004)

Hi,

also eigentlich isses egal, ob man den Treiber vorher oder nachher installiert (hab selbst einen Lide30 und beides funktioniert). Findet er den Scanner gleich, wenn Du ihn an den PC ansteckst? Als Canoscan Lide50? Wenn nicht, würde ich eher darauf tippen, dass das Teil selbst einen Schaden hat...

CIao, Nino


----------



## Nicki (20. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von en2k _
> *Hi,
> 
> also eigentlich isses egal, ob man den Treiber vorher oder nachher installiert (hab selbst einen Lide30 und beides funktioniert).  *




So ganz kann ich dir allgemein da nicht recht geben. Ich hab z.B. das gleiche Problem mit einem Elsa ADSL Modem. Da funktioniert die Installation auch nur, wenn man wirklich zuerst die Software installiert.
Ich hatte auch versucht, den Treiber im Nachhinein manuell zu installieren und es ging einfach nicht. Es wurde einfach nicht alles installiert, was für das Modem gebraucht wurde. Nachdem ich beim nächsten Versuch (also nach frischem Formatieren und Neuinstallation von Win XP) zuerst die Software installiert hatte und dann das Gerät angeschlossen hatte, ging es einwandfrei und ohne Probleme. Und solche Phänomene habe ich auch schon von anderen Leuten gehört. Also anscheinend gibt es solche Probleme unter Win XP schon öfter.

Übrigens: an einem anderen PC, an dem zuerst die Software installiert wurde und dann der Scanner angeschlossen, funktioniert er einwandfrei. Muss also an der Installationsmethode liegen...


----------



## en2k (20. Januar 2004)

Hmm, also gut. :-/

Dann probier mal folgendes: Geräte Manager - Scanner anwählen - (notfalls Deaktivieren) - Deinstallieren. Dann Neustart und dann nochmal Schritt für Schritt alles von Vorne: Treiber installieren und danach anstecken. Falls es nicht funktioniert, sag Bescheid.

Ciao, Nino


----------



## Nicki (20. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von en2k _
> *Hmm, also gut. :-/
> 
> Dann probier mal folgendes: Geräte Manager - Scanner anwählen - (notfalls Deaktivieren) - Deinstallieren. Dann Neustart und dann nochmal Schritt für Schritt alles von Vorne: Treiber installieren und danach anstecken. Falls es nicht funktioniert, sag Bescheid.
> ...



Kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen: es funktioniert nicht, haben wir schon ausprobiert.
Sogar schon 2x.

Also bis jetzt hab ich eigentlich immer jedes Problem irgendwie alleine gelöst bekommen, aber jetzt bin ich mit meinem Latein echt am Ende...und etwas Ahnung von Computern hab ich eigentlich schon...


----------



## en2k (20. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Nicki _
> *...und etwas Ahnung von Computern hab ich eigentlich schon... *



so war's ja nicht gemeint. Laufen an dem Rechner noch andere USB-Geräte? Wenn ja, dann einwandfrei? Schonmal geschaut, ob er auch wirklich alle Treiberdateien löscht und nicht nur den Scanner in irgendeiner INI-Datei einfach nur löscht?

CIao, Nino


----------



## Nicki (20. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von en2k _
> *so war's ja nicht gemeint. Laufen an dem Rechner noch andere USB-Geräte? Wenn ja, dann einwandfrei? Schonmal geschaut, ob er auch wirklich alle Treiberdateien löscht und nicht nur den Scanner in irgendeiner INI-Datei einfach nur löscht?
> 
> CIao, Nino *



So hab ich's auch gar nicht aufgefasst. Das war eher als Ausdruck meiner Verzweiflung gemeint  

Ja, die Treiberdateien werden alle gelöscht. Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass der Scanner noch in irgend einer Windows-Datei drinne ist und deshalb eine erneute Installation nicht funktioniert (falls das so überhaupt sein könnte). Von diesen INI-Dateien hab ich dann leider doch gar keine Ahnung.


Edit: Ach so, die anderen USB Geräte laufen alle ohne Probleme.


----------



## en2k (20. Januar 2004)

Wo genau das ist kann ich Dir leider auch net sagen. Kann auch momentan net nachschaun, da ich meinen nicht installiert und nicht hier hab. 

Könntest höchstens mal in einem Rein-Hardware-bezogenem Forum bissl rumsuchen, falls es eilt. Und ich krieg für den Spruch wahrscheinlich eine auf'n Deckel...

CIao, Nino


----------



## Nicki (20. Januar 2004)

Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe. Vielleicht hat ja jemand anderes noch ne gute Idee, die mich zur Lösung führt


----------



## Nicki (20. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Nicki _
> *Erstmal danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Doch zwischenzeitlich haben wir diese Möglichkeit auch schon ausprobiert und es funktioniert nicht. Es kommt immer die Meldung, dass kein Treiber gefunden werden kann... *




So, nun hab ich endlich die Lösung gefunden. Total blöd. Der Treiber konnte nämlich nicht gefunden werden, weil der auf der CD verpackt war.
Nachdem ich den Treiber dann in einen Ordner entpackt habe und den Pfad zugewiesen hat es funktioniert. Zwar aucg nicht gleich, aber nach 2 Neustarts läuft der Scanner nun hoffentlich ohne Probleme. Juchuuuu!


----------



## Nicki (20. Januar 2004)

So, aufgrund der Tatsache, dass der Scanner jetzt zwar funktioniert - aber auch nur, wenn er gerade will - habe ich hier nochmal was in einer Textdatei gefunden:

_Unter Windows 2000 oder XP kann es vorkommen, dass die TWAIN-    Datenquelle nicht korrekt geöffnet wird, wenn die Systemdatei im NTFS-Format vorliegt. Aus Sicherheitsgründen kann das TWAIN-Modul nicht in das Verzeichnis "winnt" geschrieben werden. Wenden Sie sich an Ihren Systemadministrator, um Einzelheiten zu erfahren.  _ 

Kann mir jemand erklären, was das bedeutet und was man da genau machen muss?


----------



## en2k (20. Januar 2004)

Hi.



> Unter Windows 2000 oder XP kann es vorkommen, dass die TWAIN- Datenquelle nicht korrekt geöffnet wird, wenn die Systemdatei im NTFS-Format vorliegt.



D.h., wenn Du die Treiber auf eine NTFS-Partition kopierst, sollen Sie manchmal nicht gelesen werden können. Ob Du eine NTFS-Partition verwendest, bekommst Du am einfachsten raus, wenn Du im Explorer mit Rechtsklick auf die Partition auf Eigenschaften gehst. Unter Dateisystem steht dann der Typ. Falls möglich, dann kopier den Treiber auf eine FAT32-Partition, wenn die's schon so wollen.



> Aus Sicherheitsgründen kann das TWAIN-Modul nicht in das Verzeichnis "winnt" geschrieben werden.



Keine Ahnung, warum...  

Ciao, Nino


----------



## Nicki (20. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von en2k _
> *D.h., wenn Du die Treiber auf eine NTFS-Partition kopierst, sollen Sie manchmal nicht gelesen werden können. Ob Du eine NTFS-Partition verwendest, bekommst Du am einfachsten raus, wenn Du im Explorer mit Rechtsklick auf die Partition auf Eigenschaften gehst. Unter Dateisystem steht dann der Typ. Falls möglich, dann kopier den Treiber auf eine FAT32-Partition, wenn die's schon so wollen.
> 
> Ciao, Nino *



Hm, was ne NTFS-Partition ist, das weiß ich schon. Und Volltreffer, natürlich ist Windows XP auf so einer Partition drauf.
Aber wie bitte soll ich den Treiber denn auf eine andere Partition installieren?! Das ist doch unlogisch oder? Windows ist nun mal auf der NTFS-Partition drauf...Und der Treiber wird ja von Windows gebraucht...oder stelle ich mich gerade so blöd an?


----------



## en2k (20. Januar 2004)

Also falls eine Möglichkeit besteht, das Installationsverzeichnis abzuändern, dann mach das mal und probier, den Scannertreiber und die -software auf einer FAT32-Partition zu installieren. Allerdings wird er wahrscheinlich nur die Software dort installieren und nicht den TWAIN-Treiber selbst.

Hab allerdings noch was gefunden: Canon Linkverzeichnis Treiber und Software 

Da gibt's einiges Aktuelles zum Deinstallieren alter Software und neue Treiber dazu. Probier das auch mal, anstatt den alten mitgelieferten Treiber von der CD zu verwenden. Vielleicht ham die das hier in Griff bekommen.

Ciao, Nino


----------



## Nicki (20. Januar 2004)

Ok, vielen Dank!
Ich werde mir das morgen alles mal anschauen


----------



## alexwichti (11. Februar 2004)

Ich hab exakt das gleiche Problem! 
Ich hab es nun aber geschafft die Treiber zu installieren, es kommt aber immernoch die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Der Scanner steht zwar im Gerätemanager und in der Systemsteuerung, jedoch nicht in den Einstellungen der "Toolbox"!
Kann es vielleicht sein, dass es zwingend notwendig ist, auch das Program PhotoBase mit zu installieren? Das hab ich nämlich nicht gemacht!


----------



## Nicki (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von alexwichti _
> *Kann es vielleicht sein, dass es zwingend notwendig ist, auch das Program PhotoBase mit zu installieren? Das hab ich nämlich nicht gemacht! *



Also ich hatte alles installiert, was auf der CD drauf war, in allen verschiedenen Variationen, und es ging trotzdem nicht


----------



## alexwichti (11. Februar 2004)

*Es klappt!*

Ich hab das Problem gelöst!

Ich hab in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass derjenige auch das Problem hatte: Er hatte drei Benutzerkonten: 1 Admin, 2 User.
Er sagte, dass es bei dem einem User-Account nicht ging, usw.

Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt ein neues Benutzerkonto mit Admin-Rechten erstellt und siehe da: Es klappt alles 

Link zu dem besagten Forum


----------



## Nicki (11. Februar 2004)

Also bei mir gings trotzdem nicht, das Benutzerkonto hatte Admin-Rechte.
Aber wenns bei dir jetzt funktioniert, dann ist ja gut


----------



## alexwichti (11. Februar 2004)

Mein Konto hatte auch schon Admin-Rechte! Deshalb hab ich noch ein neues erstellt!


----------

